# MoonPig's mITX Machine



## MoonPig (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey,

Project time. I've always wanted to do an mITX build and this is the first time i've actually had the opportunity. I've yet to decide what i'm going to do with this, at this point i'm just building it for no reason.

It's not going to be an expensive build, at all. Looking at eBay and B/S/T for this.

Specs:

Hoojum Cubit 3 Case
Panasonic UJ-85-J-B
Intel DG45FC mITX Motherboard
Intel Pentium E5200
OCZ 800MHz 2x1GB
Silverstone Nitrogon Heatsink

At this stage i have everything except the PSU. I have the choice between a Samsung 250GB HDD or an OCZ Agility 3 60GB SSD. PSU wise, i'm not sure what i'm going to need in terms of wattage. Been watching afew on eBay and there was a 120w PicoPSU with matching brick for £50.

I have a AMD HD5450 spare that i'm willing to butcher into PCI-E x1 if i need to.

So, PSU and Storage are my questions at this point.

Pictures:


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2013)

sub




looks like someone needs a little blue pill


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 1, 2013)

Ha. I swear it came that way...

Need a little help, chaps:

- What wattage would be smart? I'm looking at 120w Pico PSUs on eBay.
- I assume the HD5450 would still work 100% after i've made it PCI-E x1, correct?

Anyway, i have the OCZ Agility III 60GB here now. Going to picture and fit it later


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2013)

120w seems enough, would drill motherboard rather than graphics card.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 1, 2013)

You mean cut the PCI-E on the board so that i can fit the card in without modding?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> You mean cut the PCI-E on the board so that i can fit the card in without modding?



Yes, that way you wouldn't run the risk of accidentally cutting too many pins.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 1, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks. Haha. I'll do that.

PSU then. I'm not exactly sure what's good and what isn't when it comes to mITX, new to this. How's:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171075672443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Then i just need a brick to work with it?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure which brick you need


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 1, 2013)

I read somewhere that you just need to match the wattage of the Pico to the brick, sounds abit too simple though.

I think i'll do the HD5450 last as this board might actually support 1080p playback on it's own..


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 1, 2013)

i think 120W will be cutting it close.

250W will be more like it.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 1, 2013)

250w?!

Well, i'm going to install Windows onto a HDD later and use this computer to do it (Got a spare HX520 i can use), i'll see what it pulls then.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice looking case! Subbed!


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 1, 2013)

No pictures yet, still faffing with it.

Installed Windows onto it using the Agility III and my spare HX520 - 43w loading the Windows 7 disc, 39w installing Windows 7 and 37w on the desktop.

1080p worked perfectly on desktop, couldn't test any video though.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 4, 2013)

Right, i think i've found a matching 120w Pico PSU and brick. Both are on eBay with 2 days left.

I'm hoping the board will support 1080p on it's own. If not, i'll put a HD5450 in it. However, i can see myself getting some 1155 combo for this in the near future. Really liking mITX, ha.


----------



## Vario (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice itx.  totally the opposite of my itx


----------

